# I Don't Like Any Music By This Composer Except This One Piece, Which I Love...



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

What it says on the tin. If you want, you can provide the recording you usually hear.

For me:

R.Strauss - Four Last Songs 
Janowitz/BPO/Karajan


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I find that I enjoy the exceptions in the ouvres of composers more often than their works across the board

for example:

Mahler - Symphony No. 9
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
Berlioz - Fantastique and Les Troyens (and I adore him for those!)
Haydn - Symphony No. 104
Messiaen - Turangalila
Schoenberg - Gurre lieder
Shostakovich - lighter pieces
Elfman - basically only Batman
Goldsmith - the scores where he was asked to imitate Williams (and once Elfman's Batman)
Sousa: Stars and Stripes Forever (and similarily I enjoy only singular pieces by such "march & dance" specialists)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Scriabin’s piano concerto.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Moeran's Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Scriabin's piano concerto.


Is there a recording you prefer? Did S.Richter record it?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

SearsPoncho said:


> Is there a recording you prefer? Did S.Richter record it?


Sorry, I'm not knowledgeable about recordings of the concerto


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SearsPoncho said:


> What it says on the tin. If you want, you can provide the recording you usually hear.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


Browse trough the polls/ games.
Lots of information.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Surprisingly, Pergolesi and Holst haven't been mentioned yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2020)

SearsPoncho said:


> I Don't Like Any Music By This Composer Except This One Piece, Which I Love...


AKA "I Don't *Know *Any Music By This Composer Except This One Piece, Which I Love..."

I can't think of any entries in these categories. Either I like more than one piece, or I only know one piece (I've never heard any Berlioz other than Symphonie Fantastique).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Orff - Carmina Burana (and yes, I tried a number of other works)
Verdi - Requiem (and yes, I tried his most famous operas)


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Berg: Violin concerto - and I've listened to a few others.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Fabulin said:


> Berlioz - Fantastique
> 
> Messiaen - Turangalila


Me too on these.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Surprisingly, Pergolesi and Holst haven't been mentioned yet


They have now......


----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2020)

Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht (I find some of his other early works enjoyable, but can't say I love them)

Webern - Langsamer Satz


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

SearsPoncho said:


> Is there a recording you prefer? Did S.Richter record it?


Ashkenazy did. It's very early Scriabin.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder

Stravinsky: Sacre du Printemps


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Orff - Carmina Burana (and yes, I tried a number of other works)
> Verdi - Requiem (and yes, I tried his most famous operas)


I'm with you on the Verdi. Do you have a favorite recording of the Requiem?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope, in general I don't go for different recordings of the same piece.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

*Franck*: _Symphony in D minor_; and only ONE recording of it, Monteux/Chicago


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Tchaikovsky- Serenade for strings


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Bax - November Woods


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

John Cage - In a Landscape

Actually, it's nice, but I can't say I love it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

SearsPoncho said:


> Is there a recording you prefer? Did S.Richter record it?


I don't think Richter recorded it.
I recommend the recording with Ashkenazy, not as pianist but as conductor and Jablonski as pianist.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Scriabin's piano concerto.


Seems highly unlikely. I can help with recommendations unless you've really heard it all.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

gregorx said:


> Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead


Even though I love much more of his music, I somehow get where this is coming from.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Another one:

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Aside from the already mentioned _Carmina Burana_ of Orff, I cannot think of any other composer where I only enjoy one work. Maybe Mosolov and _Iron Foundry_, now that I think a bit more.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

There is a small amount of Satie I really like. The rest is a no go.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Orff. Only like one thing. Guess which one.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 I absolutely love it!! Some day when, or if, I get time I want to try listening to his other works again and perhaps I will finally be able to appreciate them, at least a little.


----------

